# 2.5g Cyclops Outbreak



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

So I have a 2.5g for my shrimp. I guess I've been feeding them a bit much ..   

Had a recent outbreak of Cyclops and spotted a few Nematodes as well. I know they're harmless, but they're unsightly!

Are there any kinds of small fish I can plop in there to eat my pests without bothering my shrimp or any possible babies?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

When you say nematodes, do you mean planarian? If so "No Planaria" is shrimp/shrimplet safe and available through Canadian Aquatics. The cyclops are a sign of a healthy ecosystem and will die off naturally.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

CRS Fan said:


> When you say nematodes, do you mean planarian? If so "No Planaria" is shrimp/shrimplet safe and available through Canadian Aquatics. The cyclops are a sign of a healthy ecosystem and will die off naturally.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Very sure they're not flatworms. C:

But glad to hear about the rest! Ty!


----------

